# "Not Subscribed" message on an active program



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I have an HR24 which displayed on the bottom of my HD TV the following: "Not Subscribed" Press Select. (721); Receiver: (my receiver number); and Card: (my card number). 

Funny thing; the program was active above the message. The Exit button would not remove the message. To remove the message, I had to change channels and go back to the program which had the message. The channel was Fox News HD, ch 360. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

[insert humorous comment about watching Fox news here]


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> [insert humorous comment about watching Fox news here]


Watching FOX News can cause High Anxiety, Major Depressive Disorder, and Erectile Dysfunction.


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Pull power plug, wait 5 minutes and re power. Also can hit the reset button behind the trap door on the right.


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> Watching FOX News can cause High Anxiety, Major Depressive Disorder, and Erectile Dysfunction.


It could be worse, they could be watching MSNBC OR CNN.:nono:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"yall2" said:


> Pull power plug, wait 5 minutes and re power. Also can hit the reset button behind the trap door on the right.


If you are going the reset a receiver that is not the way to do it. As certain processes need to shut down, you should perform a menu reset to reset the receiver. If you want to pull the power cord, perform the menu reset and when the receiver completely shuts off, pull the cord before it powers back up.

- Merg


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

To the Mods:
Posts #2 & #3 never addressed the OP's issue and are senseless political statements and should be deleted. A clear violation of rule (t) on this forum:

(t) No posts or threads of a controversial nature are allowed such as those involving *politics*, sex, race and religion.

To the OP:
Try reauthorizing your receiver using this URL or call their 800 number:
www.directv.com/resend

Then reboot your receiver....


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

tritch said:


> To the Mods:
> Posts #2 & #3 never addressed the OP's issue and are senseless political statements and should be deleted. A clear violation of rule (t) on this forum:
> 
> (t) No posts or threads of a controversial nature are allowed such as those involving *politics*, sex, race and religion.
> ...


So did post 4, but all were offered in good humor, so let's try to lighten up a bit.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

[Edit: written at same time as some of the above posts]



veryoldschool said:


> [insert [strike]humorous[/strike] *smug, infantile* comment about watching Fox news here]


There. I fixed it for you.

I agree it is sadly predictable that the mere mention of Fox News is almost guaranteed to bring out snide comments.

I'm sick to death of those that feel the need to run down viewers of any particular channel, be it Fox News, CNN, or any other channel for that matter.

The channel/content being watched has nothing to do with the question being asked. The only possible relevance is whether the channel was one that required a separate subscription of some sort, and by mentioning it was Fox News the OP is indicating it was a standard station that everyone should be able to pull in without any special subscription.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I posted what I was watching at the time of the 721 message, because I felt it may be relevant to the problem described in my post. If the fact I was watching Fox News offended some DBSTALK members, then I apologize not for watching Fox News, but for creating a situation where there was an apparent need to ridicule my viewing choice as a substitute for providing worthwhile help and for creating friction amongst the forum members. 

Fox News HD and Fox Business are not standard in every package including the one I currently subscribe to. I have not had the HR24s very long and the HD-UI 057b was loaded in January, 2012. I usually get sound advise here, and I was wondering if other members had experienced the same thing. Best wishes to all regardless of your viewing choice. Opinions are like a-holes, everyone has one.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

makaiguy said:


> There. I fixed it for you.


No you didn't, but you did interject what you thought.
I made no disparaging comment/commentary what so ever.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

allenn said:


> If the fact I was watching Fox News offended some DBSTALK members... Opinions are like a-holes, everyone has one.


Clearly humor is like this too.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

allenn said:


> I have an HR24 which displayed on the bottom of my HD TV the following: "Not Subscribed" Press Select. (721); Receiver: (my receiver number); and Card: (my card number).
> 
> Funny thing; the program was active above the message. The Exit button would not remove the message. To remove the message, I had to change channels and go back to the program which had the message. The channel was Fox News HD, ch 360. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


This is a known bug. The workaround is to do exactly what you did or reset the box.

Since D* has had a burning desire to remove things lately, they should look at this. This warning should automatically be removed from the screen when the user changes channels.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

bobcamp1 said:


> This is a known bug. The workaround is to do exactly what you did or reset the box.......


I appreciate your reply to a Fox News viewer. I thought the 721 message strange. It is good it is a known problem. *Is this an HD-UI problem?* Thanks again for taking time to help! This saves me a call to D*. Best wishes!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

allenn said:


> I posted what I was watching at the time of the 721 message, because I felt it may be relevant to the problem described in my post. If the fact I was watching Fox News offended some DBSTALK members, then I apologize not for watching Fox News, but for creating a situation where there was an apparent need to ridicule my viewing choice as a substitute for providing worthwhile help and for creating friction amongst the forum members.
> 
> Fox News HD and Fox Business are not standard in every package including the one I currently subscribe to. I have not had the HR24s very long and the HD-UI 057b was loaded in January, 2012. I usually get sound advise here, and I was wondering if other members had experienced the same thing. Best wishes to all regardless of your viewing choice. Opinions are like a-holes, everyone has one.


No one was offended by your viewing habits. veryoldschool and I were having some fun at FOX's expense, not yours.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> No one was offended by your viewing habits. veryoldschool and I were having some fun at FOX's expense, not yours.


Is there a "news channel", that we can't do this to at their [well deserved] expense?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

On a serious note (although the humor was enjoyed) don't just pull the plug on the HR24 at will. Be sure it is OFF and not recording anything. Otherwise you risk corruption the hard drive if it happened to be writing to it.

To further elaborate on Merg's post as it is right on point, go into the menu system, go to reset, reset the receiver. As it shuts itself off, at that brief moment, pull the plug. Little risk of any hard drive activity at that point.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Is there a "news channel", that we can't do this to at their [well deserved] expense?


I'm starting to think the effects I jokingly mentioned really are caused by watching FOX News.


----------



## botto84 (Feb 20, 2012)

HR34 has been doing the same thing to me off and on since I activated it today....


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Fox News, I get it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You guys are killing me! :lol: !rolling !rolling it's soooo funny! :lol: :lol: !rolling Thanks for the laugh. I will post a comment in DBSTALK next time I need a laugh, and I will visit the Comedy Channel FaceBook page when I need help with my D* HD DVR. :lol: !rolling !rolling


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

FAUX NEWS.....Unfair, and unbalanced! From the same people that gave us President G W Bush-----Fox News watchers! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

allenn said:


> Fox News, I get it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You guys are killing me! :lol: !rolling !rolling it's soooo funny! :lol: :lol: !rolling Thanks for the laugh. I will post a comment in DBSTALK next time I need a laugh, and I will visit the Comedy Channel FaceBook page when I need help with my D* HD DVR. :lol: !rolling !rolling


Glad to be of service. :sure:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I was about to delete all of the off topic posts in this thread but...... Well you decide.

If you would like to try asking your question in a new thread feel free, but this one is done.


----------

